#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Видео. Кармапа. Наставление по махамудре

## Dechen Zangmo

В июле 2014 г. глава школы карма кагью Семнадцатый Кармапа Оргьен Тринлей Дордже даровал краткие наставления по махамудре, подробно остановившись на трех высших практиках (нравственность, сосредоточение и мудрость) и рассказав о работе с мыслями и эмоциями в контексте учений по махамудре. Учения были преподаны в Нюрнберге в рамках тура духовного лидера по Европе.
http://www.karmapa-khenno.ru/news/1307/

----------

Odvulpa (31.10.2014), Геннадий Юрич (30.10.2014), Гошка (31.10.2014), Че Линг (03.11.2014), Эделизи (30.10.2014)

----------

